# Boxelder Spault



## Graybeard (Mar 16, 2016)

Does box elder spault well or does it get soft and punky quickly?


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 16, 2016)

@Kevin


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2016)

It's one of the easier (and better) species to spalt. The window is much wider than say for hackberry. It doesn't spalt as well as tamarind but nothing does that I know of. I'd say it spalts almost as well or as well as sycamore.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 16, 2016)

It spalts


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm processing this tomorrow and although some is too punky most will stabilize well.


 

Here's one that is awaiting company for the vat. Not great but not bad. All these spalted naturally in the patch not by my me.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 16, 2016)

That last one is very nice!!! @Kevin


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2016)

You can't really tell it with those big ones are full of little ones like that


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 16, 2016)

Kevin said:


> You can't really tell it with those big ones are full of little ones like that


 i will remember that- I also have more respect for your back- packing those logs out. [email protected] stuff is heavy...........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

